# spectralism



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Or spectral music, what it is exactly, a lots of things , i read wikipedia on spectralism some of my favorite composer were mention, they did says Messiaen and ravel inspired spectralism.
They says french were the first instigator of spectralism movement.

They also says spectralism had occur in romanian music(folk) naturaly that is.Than they mention scelsi, mayuzumi, what can i says hell yeah im trill about spectralism .

What should i buy next what cheap widely available on naxos or something, what are the spectralist godz?

Somebody here is a big fan of this genra of classical music and know everything?
Thank you in advance if you can help me discover essential spectral composer and lesser know
but Worth checking out.

Have a nice day.

:tiphat:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Gerard Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques










This used to be a $2.99 download, but no longer. Maybe you should keep an eye on it in case it goes on sale again. I find it nearly as interesting as Ligeti and it's supposed to be spectralism.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Jonathan Harvey


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2015)

Grisey
Murail
Dufourt
Harvey
Haas
Saariaho
Hosokawa
Posadas
Radulescu
Dumitrescu

etc...


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Can someone who knows about music please explain what spectralism is?

That recording of Grisey's Espaces Acoustiques posted above I didn't enjoy at all, I much prefer the one by Sylvain Cambreling. Grisey's work here is about how we experience time in music, I think. He wrote a book about it. 

Grisey also wrote a really romantic thing called 4 chansons pour franchir le seuil. It reminds me of Das Lied von der Erde a bit. It's a bit sentimental, a bit maudelin. Another very fun Grisey piece is called Le Noir de L'etoile. There's a dreadful spoken prologue but once that's finished it's really entertaining. And a piece I enjoy is called Vortex Temporum.

There are some very entertaining things by Tristan Murail, a piece called "Ethers" and one called "Gondsana" Not the deepest music though!

Radulescu I've given less time to, I will revisit the piano music now this thread has reminded me. I hardly know Dumitrescu. Dufort I've tried to enjoy but so far, no joy. Someone mentioned Jonathan Harvey - he's intetesting for sure. Only recently I was listening to his Passion and Resurection. Is he really a spectralist?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I wonder whether spectralism is going to be our generation's minimalism. Is it going to go from being this stunning avant-garde musical movement to being too popular for us? 

But no matter what, it's a wave I want to surf because the music is fine.


----------

